
Uber is scrapping tens of thousands of Jump bikes during a bike shortage - avolcano
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/27/21271927/uber-jump-bike-scooter-scrap-photos-video-lime-junkyard
======
sna1l
The bikes are owned by Lime tho

~~~
wmf
Maybe not. It sounds like Uber is scrapping the bikes before the sale to Lime
closes. It's not unlike when a company makes layoffs after an acquisition has
been agreed but before it closes, so the acquirer doesn't have to have those
layoffs on its books.

